# Chi beve con me??



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

chi c'è??
non sarebbe carino berci tutti insieme un bicchierino virtuale??
Offro io!!
niente scazzi, discussioni né altro.
Metto a disposizione un salotto con luci diffuse,morbidi divani con soffici cuscini, musica bassa ma ritmata e un cagnone che ogni tanto viene a chiedere una coccola.
poi alla mezza ci si fanno due spaghi aglio olio e peperoncino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ci state??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Io sono appena rientrata!
Posso avere un prosecchino?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono appena rientrata!
> Posso avere un prosecchino?


prenditelo! mica sono la tua schiava 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè, faccio l'ospite ben educato.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tieni tesora, vuoi anche un panzerottino??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prenditelo! mica sono la tua schiava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh meno male....

Si si, ed anche due olivette.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh meno male....
> 
> Si si, ed anche due olivette.


hai fatto le coccole al cane??
se no ciccia...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai fatto le coccole al cane??
> se no ciccia...


Guarda che se mi morde ti faccio causa.
Giacchè ti sei alzata, mi porteresti due patatine?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi c'è??
> non sarebbe carino berci tutti insieme un bicchierino virtuale??
> Offro io!!
> niente scazzi, discussioni né altro.
> ...


 
Ciao asu, ciao giusy...non ho molto tempo, ma abbastanza per dirvi che mi faccio un rosso con voi.


ho gli occhi un po' cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ma sto bene.

Voi puzzone che avete combinato?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Guarda che se mi morde ti faccio causa.
> Giacchè ti sei alzata, mi porteresti due patatine?


olive, panzerotti e patatine...ciccia ...io ti voglio bene ma non so se mi conviene


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai fatto le coccole al cane??
> se no ciccia...


io si.

gli pure portato una scarpetta da mordere.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao asu, ciao giusy...non ho molto tempo, ma abbastanza per dirvi che mi faccio un rosso con voi.
> 
> 
> ho gli occhi un po' cosi
> ...


ciao micetta!!!!
un rosso??? camparino??
dove sei finita??
tutto bene??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao asu, ciao giusy...non ho molto tempo, ma abbastanza per dirvi che mi faccio un rosso con voi.
> 
> 
> ho gli occhi un po' cosi
> ...


Micio cara, come va?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io si.
> 
> gli pure portato una scarpetta da mordere.


già ti adoro...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Ma due tramezzini si possono avere?

Ho accarezzato il cane dietro le orecchie....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> olive, panzerotti e patatine...ciccia ...io ti voglio bene ma non so se mi conviene


Io posso portare salatini alsaziani noccioline e una boccia di valdo?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Micio cara, come va?


 

benonino...giusy  grazie....impegni che conoscete...ma va tutto meglio, anche questa è passata.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io posso portare salatini alsaziani noccioline e una boccia di valdo?


passami la canna...dengiu'.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao asu, ciao giusy...non ho molto tempo, ma abbastanza per dirvi che mi faccio un rosso con voi.
> 
> 
> ho gli occhi un po' cosi
> ...


Toh...chi si vede...seraaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Todo bien?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benonino...giusy grazie....impegni che conoscete...ma va tutto meglio, anche questa è passata.


Meglio così!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io posso portare salatini alsaziani noccioline e una boccia di valdo?


giusy mi sta costando come varènne....porta pure un pollo...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io posso portare salatini alsaziani noccioline e una boccia di valdo?


Salatini???? Noccioline? E basta?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> passami *la canna*...dengiu'.


Azzz...lo tracanni così il prosecchino?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Salatini???? Noccioline? E basta?




















  ma tu via col vento non l'hai mai visto???
una donna deve mangiare come un uccellino non come un condor a digiuno da una settimana


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Toh...chi si vede...seraaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bien bien, gracias..voglio un litro solo per me.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy mi sta costando come varènne....porta pure un pollo...


Contorno di patatine fritte o al forno?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz...lo tracanni così il prosecchino?


 
certo...cosa vuoi che mi faccia un prosecchino...almeno 5 per incominciare a sentirmi leggera.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2008)

torno dopo , scusate.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> passami la canna...dengiu'.


ohhhh, brava.
non a giusy che poi ci viene ancora più fame


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu via col vento non l'hai mai visto???
> *una donna deve mangiare come un uccellino non come un condor a digiuno da una settimana*


 
Signorina rozzellaaa!!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu via col vento non l'hai mai visto???
> una donna deve mangiare come un uccellino non come un condor a digiuno da una settimana


Seh.... ma io devo crescere ancora....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Contorno di patatine fritte o al forno?


sto pensando di darle i croccantini del pilù


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Contorno di patatine fritte o al forno?


Tutte e due grazie.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Signorina rozzellaaa!!


e non esere adato quando non esere adato


----------



## Sterminator (4 Giugno 2008)

ue' e' avanzato un panzerotto, abbuffini?

ho giusto un languorino ed Ambrogio e' gia' ito a durmi'... se lo sveglio me denuncia ai sindacati...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ue' e' avanzato un panzerotto, abbuffini?
> 
> ho giusto un languorino ed Ambrogio e' gia' ito a durmi'... se lo sveglio me denuncia ai sindacati...


Per favore, siamo già in tanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ue' e' avanzato un panzerotto, abbuffini?
> 
> ho giusto un languorino ed Ambrogio e' gia' ito a durmi'... se lo sveglio me denuncia ai sindacati...


ma non eri a dieta?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a quant'è arrivato il mignolino?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io taccio che stasera mi son sbafata pure il gelato...lo sento cercare di uscire sul culo


----------



## Old Rognosetta (4 Giugno 2008)

che bello!!! un party??
posso partecipare??
che gentili che siete a dare un party in mio onore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me un negroni, grazie


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> che bello!!! un party??
> posso partecipare??
> che gentili che siete a dare un party in mio onore
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> che bello!!! un party??
> posso partecipare??
> che gentili che siete a dare un party in mio onore
> 
> ...


ma chi ti conosce?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




iniziamo già con gli infiltrati??


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ti conosce??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli imbucati saltan sempre fuori quando c'è da magnà aggratisss!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Rognosetta, ma che siete parenti con rogna?


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli imbucati saltan sempre fuori quando c'è da magnà aggratisss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammetto che leggendolo mi é piaciuto il nick ma io lo sono di carattere!
scusate, bisognava portare qualcosa?
e chi é asudem? un uomo o una femminuccia?
se é un uomo basterà un bacio?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io sono una specialista dei baci!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi c'è??
> non sarebbe carino berci tutti insieme un bicchierino virtuale??
> Offro io!!
> niente scazzi, discussioni né altro.
> ...



arrivo giusto in tempo per gli spaghi; tempismo perfetto, dato che non ho ancora cenato. chi cucina?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> ammetto che leggendolo mi é piaciuto il nick ma io lo sono di carattere!
> scusate, bisognava portare qualcosa?
> e chi é asudem? un uomo o una femminuccia?
> se é un uomo basterà un bacio??
> ...


Neanche è arrivata e già fa carte....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> ammetto che leggendolo mi é piaciuto il nick ma io lo sono di carattere!
> scusate, bisognava portare qualcosa?
> e chi é asudem? un uomo o una femminuccia?
> se é un uomo basterà un bacio??
> ...


mettiti un attimo davanti alla porta...
SBADABAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrivo giusto in tempo per gli spaghi; tempismo perfetto, dato che non ho ancora cenato. chi cucina?


Fedi....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti un attimo davanti alla porta...
> SBADABAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


No maschio no party!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrivo giusto in tempo per gli spaghi; tempismo perfetto, dato che non ho ancora cenato. chi cucina?


Ecco brava, vai a buttare la pasta..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No maschio no party!


ma chi la manna 'sta qua??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ti conosce??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli imbucati saltan sempre fuori quando c'è da magnà aggratisss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi la manna 'sta qua??


Io o Rognosetta?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io o Rognosetta?


la rognosetta...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la rognosetta...


Riflettiamo sul Negroni....
Sarà mica Alex?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> ammetto che leggendolo mi é piaciuto il nick ma io lo sono di carattere!
> scusate, bisognava portare qualcosa?
> e chi é asudem? un uomo o una femminuccia?
> se é un uomo basterà un bacio??
> ...




ossignur...
rognosetta a/s/l? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e comunque, giusto per essere amiche per tutta la vita, giù mani, labbra e lingua da asudem.


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

Scusatemi! non abbiamo fatto le presentazioni e io non vi conosco.
Sono femmina e ho 32 anni
Posso partecipare ora?
non per vantarmi ma sono anche un bel pezzo di figliola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per questo avevo fatto la battuta del bacio.
Asudem, ti basta un bacio da me?
Siate buoni!!!
Posso portare qualche lattina di birra light per non essere imbucata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ecco brava, vai a buttare la pasta..



vaaaaaaaaaa bene. Non ci sono problemi, tu mi dici quello che devo fare, e io lo faccio.
Inforniamo anche due patatine?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> Scusatemi! non abbiamo fatto le presentazioni e io non vi conosco.
> Sono femmina e ho 32 anni
> Posso partecipare ora?
> non per vantarmi ma sono anche un bel pezzo di figliola
> ...



Le dita delle mani ti servono tutte e dieci?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> Scusatemi! non abbiamo fatto le presentazioni e io non vi conosco.
> Sono femmina e ho 32 anni
> Posso partecipare ora?
> non per vantarmi ma sono anche un bel pezzo di figliola
> ...


Porti le mutande?
Sai cucinare?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vaaaaaaaaaa bene. Non ci sono problemi, tu mi dici quello che devo fare, e io lo faccio.
> Inforniamo anche due patatine?


Due chili magari.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Porti le mutande?
> Sai cucinare?



Se è nuova, io sono vergine. Manco arrivata e già si è iscritta alla 101. 
Scusate, vado a mettere a letto la marmotta, per oggi ha incartato abbastanza cioccolata.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> Scusatemi! non abbiamo fatto le presentazioni e io non vi conosco.
> Sono femmina e ho 32 anni
> Posso partecipare ora?
> non per vantarmi ma sono anche un bel pezzo di figliola
> ...


baciami il culo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Due chili magari.


ok, la tua porzione. Un chilo per tutti gli altri può andare bene?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se è nuova, io sono vergine. Manco arrivata e già si è iscritta alla 101.
> Scusate, vado a mettere a letto la marmotta, per oggi ha incartato abbastanza cioccolata.


Nuova? Seh.........

Vado a dormire, ho bevuto troppo.
Grazie per l'ospitalità Asudemina....

Notte a tutti!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se è nuova, io sono vergine. Manco arrivata e già si è iscritta alla 101.
> Scusate, vado a mettere a letto la marmotta, *per oggi ha incartato abbastanza cioccolata.*


*

*Dio come amo questa donna!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nuova? Seh.........
> 
> Vado a dormire, ho bevuto troppo.
> Grazie per l'ospitalità Asudemina....
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> [/b]Dio come amo questa donna!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


la bella figliola...ci pensi tu o faccio io??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nuova? Seh.........
> 
> Vado a dormire, ho bevuto troppo.
> Grazie per l'ospitalità Asudemina....
> ...



Notte giusyna... 
ma ora che ne faccio dei due kg di patate che ho infornato per te? Te le mando a casa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Io in caso ho solo del Bealies (come si scrive?) ...lo posso dire perché non c'è Letty ...posso partecipare lo stesso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la bella figliola...ci pensi tu o faccio io??


a fare cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ossignur...
> rognosetta a/s/l?
> 
> 
> ...


questa me l'ero persa...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a fare cosa?


a darle il benvenuto


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

come siete permalosi!!
ma Angelodelmale e Asudem stanno insieme??
scusate, non volevo mettere zizzannia!
ci sono altri maschioni in giro oltre a voi?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io in caso ho solo del Bealies (come si scrive?) ...lo posso dire perché non c'è Letty ...posso partecipare lo stesso?


certo!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa...


lei ha rischiato di perdere i denti.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> come siete permalosi!!
> ma Angelodelmale e Asudem stanno insieme??
> scusate, non volevo mettere zizzannia!
> ci sono altri maschioni in giro oltre a voi?


guarda che io e angelo siamo due maschi bisex.
Ti unisci alla combriccola?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a darle il benvenuto



facciamolo assieme e se brugola diventa moderatrice, noi dovremmo diventare presidentessa tu e vice io, del comitato di benvenuto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che io e angelo siamo due maschi bisex.
> Ti unisci alla combriccola?



Trans, all'occorrenza.

Carlo o gliela dici tutta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Ma Pilù che bel cane che sei!! Bella bestia!! Bravo bravo!!!​


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

*Asudem*

scusa ma solo se non trovo di meglio!
Anche Fedifrago é gay??
insomma, l'avrete capito, cerco amanti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensavo di essere capitata nel posto giusto.
Sono un pò birichina ma simpaticissima.
Ci conosceremo bene col tempo.
Ora vado in chat.
Buona notte cari !!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> scusa ma solo se non trovo di meglio!
> Anche Fedifrago é gay??
> insomma, l'avrete capito, cerco amanti.
> 
> ...


scusate raga, io non ci sto più dentro...vado a letto a ubriacarmi.
Rognosetta...okkio al cranio!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Pilù che bel cane che sei!! Bella bestia!! Bravo bravo!!!​















 che paracula che sei persì!!
ehm, hai visto com'è ubbidiente??


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> scusa ma solo se non trovo di meglio!
> Anche Fedifrago é gay??
> insomma, l'avrete capito, cerco amanti.
> 
> ...


Guarda che di aspiranti c'ho già uno che mi tampina sempre...uno che non è tanto "chiaro"....asu e angelo bastano e avanzano (e non dirlo a giusy che sembra un'acqua cheta...ma se mi ronzi attorno...azzanna!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi...passi lunghi e ben distesi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> scusa ma solo se non trovo di meglio!
> Anche Fedifrago é gay??
> insomma, l'avrete capito, cerco amanti.
> 
> ...



Fedifrago è donna etero. Ha scelto un nick maschile per evitare l'attacco dei marpioni. 
(non aveva valutato la donna assatanata e assetata. però pare si possa curare, sai?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che paracula che sei persì!!
> ehm, hai visto com'è ubbidiente??


Sì non sta a cuccia...ma che botte di coda che mi son presa alle gambe quando ti guardava!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che di aspiranti c'ho già uno che mi tampina sempre...uno che non è tanto "chiaro"....asu e angelo bastano e avanzano (e non dirlo a giusy che sembra un'acqua cheta...ma se mi ronzi attorno...azzanna!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diglielo  a 'sta zozzona che mi sei fedele!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che di aspiranti c'ho già uno che mi tampina sempre...uno che non è tanto "chiaro"....asu e angelo bastano e avanzano (e non dirlo a giusy che sembra un'acqua cheta...ma se mi ronzi attorno...azzanna!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



com'è difficile trattenersi.






ok non lo faccio, non butterò benzina sul fuoco. quindi smettila di istigare!





che vuol dire che asu e angelo bastano?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì non sta a cuccia...ma che botte di coda che mi son presa alle gambe quando ti guardava!!!


é l'unico masculo che mi ami senza riserve


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é l'unico masculo che mi ami senza riserve


Io non ho neanche un cane che mi ami...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> com'è difficile trattenersi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che si può desiderare più di voi due?? Un lucanooooo?!?!?!


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

ma Asudem e Angelodelmale non erano finocchi??
Io non vi capisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la stanza 101 mi sembra più eccitante.
Ma non c'è nessuno ora.
Qualcuno ha msn con la cam?
sono molto eccitata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che si può desiderare più di voi due?? Un lucanooooo?!?!?!



Carla... vorrei poterti dire "posso spiegare" ma non so cosa stia dicendo. Non ti ho tradito, qusto è certo.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho neanche un cane che mi ami...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Carla... vorrei poterti dire "posso spiegare" ma non so cosa stia dicendo. Non ti ho tradito, qusto è certo.


con me hai chiuso!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> ma Asudem e Angelodelmale non erano finocchi??
> Io non vi capisco
> 
> 
> ...


ah cosa....ma vedi di annattene affanculo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> ma Asudem e Angelodelmale non erano finocchi??
> Io non vi capisco
> 
> 
> ...



io io
dammi il tuo contatto che ti aggiungo al volo

non siamo gay, siamo bisex


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

notte raga io vado.
quando andate spiumacciate i cuscini e controllate di aver spento le trombe.
e qualcuno spenga le luci e faccia fare pipì al pilù 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dio vi benedica.
(tranne Rognosetta...)
Vi bacio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con me hai chiuso!!



Fedì, maledetto sciupacoppie, vuoi spiegare come stanno le cose? Avessi almeno fatto sesso!!! Ma essere piantato così senza ragione non mi va bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte raga io vado.
> quando andate spiumacciate i cuscini e controllate di aver spento le trombe.
> e qualcuno spenga le luci e faccia fare pipì al pilù
> 
> ...




A pilù ci penso io. Nel frattempo gli altri sistemino un po' in giro.
Notte mio amor


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Fedì, maledetto sciupacoppie, vuoi spiegare come stanno le cose? Avessi almeno fatto sesso!!! Ma essere piantato così senza ragione non mi va bene


 
Ma sesso con chi? Con me o con medusina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi lo sapevi...assumiti le tue responsabilità...che i figli non si comprano al mercato eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A pilù ci penso io. Nel frattempo gli altri sistemino un po' in giro.
> Notte mio amor



mio amor una sega!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però ora son troppo stanca per litigare...
ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte raga io vado.
> quando andate spiumacciate i cuscini e controllate di aver spento le trombe.
> e qualcuno spenga le luci e faccia fare pipì al pilù
> 
> ...


Pensaciiiiii...tanto tanto intensamente con il cuore e con la menteeeeee...

Notte medusetta!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pensaciiiiii...tanto tanto intensamente con il cuore e con la menteeeeee...
> 
> Notte medusetta!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sesso con chi? Con me o con medusina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora infame. Lei si è incazzata perché da quello che hai detto sembra che io l'abbia tradita con te. Dato che non l'ho fatto (quindi dato che manco ho fatto sesso con te, con lui/lei è un sesso unico dalla mattina alla sera) potresti dirle come stanno realmente le cose, onde evitare che mi molli?

Perché secondo te, Albertino da dove arriva?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mio amor una sega!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ricorda che sono in giro con pilù... se lo vuoi rivedere vivo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Ma quanto siete fuori?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Allora infame. Lei si è incazzata perché da quello che hai detto sembra che io l'abbia tradita con te. Dato che non l'ho fatto (quindi dato che manco ho fatto sesso con te, con lui/lei è un sesso unico dalla mattina alla sera) potresti dirle come stanno realmente le cose, onde evitare che mi molli?
> 
> Perché secondo te, Albertino da dove arriva?


Albertino il dj???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete fuori?




hai presente le inferriate dei balconi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Albertino il dj???



Albertino nostro figlio, pirla!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Albertino nostro figlio, pirla!


 
E come lo avremmo fatto se sesso lo fai da mane a sera solo con iddu/idda? AHHHH!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E come lo avremmo fatto se sesso lo fai da mane a sera solo con iddu/idda? AHHHH!!!!



Te lo dovevi chiedere prima di riconoscerlo. Non hai visto che occhiettini verde acqua che ha? Io non li ho così, tu neppure. Mo' sono cazzi tuoi


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Te lo dovevi chiedere prima di riconoscerlo. Non hai visto che occhiettini verde acqua che ha? Io non li ho così, tu neppure. *Mo' sono cazzi tuoi*


Con te e Asu...poco ma sicuro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma non ti ricordi che il mio bisnonno li aveva pure lui chiari?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No eh!?!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con te e Asu...poco ma sicuro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li aveva neri


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Li aveva neri


Sei senza cuore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A picche come sei messa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei senza cuore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sicuramente meglio che a denari


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicuramente meglio che a denari


 
Okkkkeyyyy....vado di fiori???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Okkkkeyyyy....vado di fiori???


non so se conviene. ho il pollice nero non sopravvivono neanche i fiori di plastica.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

io pensavo di essere un po' fuori ma devo dire che qua dentro mi sto rasserenando circa la mia condizione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pensavo di essere un po' fuori ma devo dire che qua dentro mi sto rasserenando circa la mia condizione


stai cercando di dirci qualcosa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pensavo di essere un po' fuori ma devo dire che qua dentro mi sto rasserenando circa la mia condizione


prima ti ho votato. se non fossi disonesta registrerei una cinquantina di cloni per assicurarti altrettanti voti, ma poi temo che farebbero ricontare le schede.

però ora mi voglio impegnare per scoprire chi è stato il senza Dio che ha votato NO.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima ti ho votato. se non fossi disonesta registrerei una cinquantina di cloni per assicurarti altrettanti voti, ma poi temo che farebbero ricontare le schede.
> 
> però ora mi voglio impegnare per scoprire chi è stato il senza Dio che ha votato NO.


hai votato me?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








stordita é brugolina che devi votare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anch'io voglio scoprire chi le ha votato contro anche se un sospetto ce l'ho


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima ti ho votato. se non fossi disonesta registrerei una cinquantina di cloni per assicurarti altrettanti voti, ma poi temo che farebbero ricontare le schede.
> 
> però ora mi voglio impegnare per scoprire chi è stato *il senza Dio* che ha votato NO.


vi accolgo tutti, anche chi ha votato no.
mi adopererò anche per l'opposizione, purchè leale e moderata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai votato me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mio amor, sei distratta. c'è una votazione aperta anche per te


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mio amor, sei distratta. c'è una votazione aperta anche per te


dove??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dove??


		 		Visualizza risultati del sondaggio: Asudem - moderatrice ricette "voltastomaco"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   et al (tutto il resto) 	    	Questo sondaggio chiuderà il *11-06-2008* alle *09.56.11

in comunicazioni
*


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Visualizza risultati del sondaggio: Asudem - moderatrice ricette "voltastomaco"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io non voglio moderare solo in cucina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chi ha votato no??
brugola se sei stata tu sei una fetente
Io ti avevo votato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non voglio moderare solo in cucina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è un trampolino di lancio. tempo qualche mese e diventerai presidente


----------



## Old Pino (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi c'è??
> non sarebbe carino berci tutti insieme un bicchierino virtuale??
> Offro io!!
> niente scazzi, discussioni né altro.
> ...


Per me una bella birra alla spina media, anzi 2...grazie...un brindisi a tutti i traditi\te.
Pino


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> Per me una bella birra alla spina media, anzi 2...grazie...un brindisi a tutti i traditi\te.
> Pino


e a quelli che bontà loro non sono nè traditori nè traditi??
niente???


----------



## Old fischio (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e a quelli che bontà loro non sono nè traditori nè traditi??
> niente???


..gola arsa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> Per me una bella birra alla spina media, anzi 2...grazie...un brindisi a tutti i traditi\te.
> Pino


no, ma arriva pure con comodo eh.
qua ormai abbiamo già ripulito e messo tutto in ordine e portato pilù a fare pipì (tra l'altro ce l'ho io in ostaggio... prima carla deve rimangiarsi quello che ha detto).
azzardati quindi a stappare una birra e ti spezzo le ditina una a una, non è che sono qua a fare la colf ad oltranza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e a quelli che bontà loro non sono nè traditori nè traditi??
> niente???


dissetati di amore e fedeltà e romp no ì ball


----------



## Old Rognosetta (5 Giugno 2008)

Buongiorno a tutti!!


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

Rognosetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!!


ciao rognosetta, mi hai votata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ciao rognosetta, mi hai votata?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH sei senza vergogna


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH sei senza vergogna


chi è senza vergogna scagli la prima pietra..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> chi è senza vergogna scagli la prima pietra..



 Ti procuro una catapulta?


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti procuro una catapulta?


attenzione angelo!!!
non ti dimenticare che sono io che lapido!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> attenzione angelo!!!
> non ti dimenticare che sono io che lapido!!


appunto. la catapulta serve per lanciare le pietre (i macigni, sarebbe il caso di dire). basta sniffare candeggina.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

1) siete delle alcolizzate e non mi avete manco invitato
2) stasera voglio menù a base melanzane
ma soprattutto
3) chi cazzo è rognosetta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









'giorno


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 1)
> 3) chi cazzo è rognosetta?
> 
> 
> ...


è la mia amante.
abbiamo avuto una relazione un pò di tempo fa ma non riusciamo a chiudere definitivamente


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è la mia amante.
> abbiamo avuto una relazione un pò di tempo fa ma non riusciamo a chiudere definitivamente


prendi dell'Imovec....

http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skVeterinari/monografia di IVOMEC SC SOLUZ 500ML.htm


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> prendi dell'Imovec....
> 
> http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skVeterinari/monografia di IVOMEC SC SOLUZ 500ML.htm


ma prenditelo tu!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma prenditelo tu!!


già fatto e funziona....per questo lo consiglio...la rogna sparisce in un attimo...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> brugole'...comunicoti che nun aggio ancor votato...
> 
> ma tu vuoi er voto con quel minkia d'avatarro?
> 
> ma allora dillo che te serve un miracolo...


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> brugola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > brugole'...comunicoti che nun aggio ancor votato...
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Intervengo solo per dire che Fedifrago e Alex sono di mia proprietà.
Girate al largo.


Buongiorno.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dire che Fedifrago e Alex sono di mia proprietà.
> Girate al largo.
> 
> 
> Buongiorno.


confermo....
ma affrettatevi, l'usucapione sta per scadere...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dire che Fedifrago e Alex sono di mia proprietà.
> Girate al largo.
> 
> 
> Buongiorno.


scorrotta...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scorrotta...


Sco che?????


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sco che?????


scoconiù...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sco che?????


ao' ma sei sicura di essere barese?



















vuol dire che t'abboffi... abbuffina...

Ps: ma chi me lo doveva dire a me... pure ripetizioni de barese...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti un attimo davanti alla porta...
> SBADABAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Albertino nostro figlio, pirla!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti procuro una catapulta?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

h 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o   l 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lacrime 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vi amo.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Giugno 2008)

Ma quante risate ci facciamo??!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> già fatto e funziona....per questo lo consiglio...la rogna sparisce in un attimo...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma quante risate ci facciamo??!!!!


giusy..siete esilaranti...mi è andata di traverso la coca.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

ciao micè...ho mal di denti cazzeruola...
mi hai votata?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao micè...ho mal di denti cazzeruola...
> mi hai votata?


amore..come non avrei potuto...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao micè...ho mal di denti cazzeruola...
> mi hai votata?


che ti sei frecata con quei denti? il torrone?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

e poi sti avatar


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che ti sei frecata con quei denti? il torrone?


ma che cacio ne so.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda faccio prima a dirti cosa non mi fa male.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a parte il foro imperiale mi duole tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o mi votate o io schiatto prima dell'estate


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cacio ne so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'epitaffio che recita?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cacio ne so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intendevi il *forum* imperiale


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'epitaffio che recita?



qui giace
ma non tace...
colei alla quale 
gli assassini
negarono i votini


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

barista...


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Una volta c'era una canzone demenziale con questo titolo...


Buonasera!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Una volta c'era una canzone demenziale con questo titolo...
> 
> 
> Buonasera!!!!


ciao hollyna, che piacere che ci sei!!


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao hollyna, che piacere che ci sei!!



Sono tornata oggi, quando sono via e devo navigare con la tim, m'incavolo da morire ed evito...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono tornata oggi, quando sono via e devo navigare con la tim, m'incavolo da morire ed evito...


ma perchè sei divisa in due posti Hollyna??


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè sei divisa in due posti Hollyna??



Vago tra il Piemonte e la Lombardia, una settimana per uno!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vago tra il Piemonte e la Lombardia, una settimana per uno!!!!



ma perchè?


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè?


Perchè la mia dolce metà lavora in Lombardia e sto una settimana con lui e una con gatti e figlio!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Perchè la mia dolce metà lavora in Lombardia e sto una settimana con lui e una con gatti e figlio!


una volta che vieni a milano ci vediamo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ora vado che devo alzarmi presto domani.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




holly, dimmi in culo all balena e non chiedere nulla


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una volta che vieni a milano ci vediamo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In culo alla balena!!!!


e buonanotte...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In culo alla balena!!!!
> 
> 
> e buonanotte...


grazie.
a domani...spero


----------



## Old Holly (6 Giugno 2008)

Contaci!


----------

